# Suggest good GFX card for 7k



## Rajesh345 (Apr 5, 2015)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W 
Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

2. What is your budget?
Ans:7k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:HD 


4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T ,
Benq G2220HD 22 ,
asus M5A97 R2.0,
COOLER MASTER Elite 310 ,
CORSAIR 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 8GB +4GB,
Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W
XFX HD 5750 .
Hyper 212+ OS :Win 7 64 bit

WD 500GB HDD x2 [RaidO]
2TB WD HDD [DATA]
250GBHDD [Data]


-Prefer Online
-My location - Banglore
-Kindly suggest from amd and nvdia  (but pref amd)  

-OLD gfx card i used is XFX HD 5750  bought Feb 2011 , now dead


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2015)

Try to increase budget and get GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try to increase budget and get GTX 750 Ti.



flipkart says around 11k  , kindly suggest lower  ,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6900. (snapdeal)


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 5, 2015)

i find sapphire gives 2 year warranty and other like asus give 3 year


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> i find sapphire gives 2 year warranty and other like asus give 3 year



You prefer *online* right, so only Sapphire is available online Asus is not available online.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 5, 2015)

is it temporary or they stoped online sales ? because last time when i checked (long back ) i did find many sellers but now only very few online

XFX ,asus,Geforce msi ,gigabite ,palit,galaxy,evga etc


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> is it temporary or they stoped online sales ? because last time when i checked (long back ) i did find many sellers but now only very few online
> 
> XFX ,asus,Geforce msi ,gigabite ,palit,galaxy,evga etc



None of the above specified sell online but you can buy from ebay.com or amazon.com as there will not be any warranty for the above other than EVGA provides International Warranty.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 6, 2015)

Go for Zotac 750 non ti 1GB for 9k Flipkart. Best graphics card under 10k.You will need this much minimum if you want to play games like GTA V.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2015)

Increase your budget by another 4k and buy Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB @ 11k


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 8, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6900. (snapdeal)



Bought it , playing Call of Duty Advanced Warfare  , smooth


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> Bought Sapphire R7 250 1GB DDR5 -6900. (snapdeal), playing Call of Duty Advanced Warfare  , smooth



Very good to know. Congrats...


----------

